# Plumbing a washer/dryer combo into kitchen sink



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Where will this unit be located in comparison to the sink? Water supply can be Tee'd into the 1/2" copper lines to provide water supply. Drainage may be a challenge but there looks to be enough room in the tailpiece to put a Wye into it to accommodate the washer drain line. Unsure if this is "legal" and whether the 1 1/2" drain is large enough for a washer discharge. Someone will know.


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

bob22 said:


> Where will this unit be located in comparison to the sink?


 The washer/dryer will be located 3+ feet to the left of the sink. Currently the dishwasher is next to the sink and then there is a 1 foot wide cabinet. The washer/dryer will be next to that cabinet.



> Water supply can be Tee'd into the 1/2" copper lines to provide water supply.


 There isn't a way to do this with the current setup? I would have to have real plumbing done (as far as soldering new copper in there)?



> Drainage may be a challenge but there looks to be enough room in the tailpiece to put a Wye into it to accommodate the washer drain line. Unsure if this is "legal" and whether the 1 1/2" drain is large enough for a washer discharge. Someone will know.


 I see. It's a shame that they promote this is an easy hookup if it's true that it's not legal


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe one of the other pros might have different advise but, I know what my code book says. An 1 1/2" trap assembly under a kitchen sink is not the 2'' minimum trap size that code requires and also, at the base of the vent, where pipe would go horizontal, drain should be 3''.
As to whether it could be done... I suppose... but, I would heavily advise against it.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is a link to an older thread on this topic.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/combination-washer-dryer-84801/

As for hook-up, you keep saying "real plumbing" like it is possible to hook up any plumbing without putting in new lines? Big box stores sell "shark bites" they can help the DIYer with plumbing connections. Don't forget you will need a GFCI installed in the space as well.

http://www.sharkbite.com/

They are easy to install but you will need to do some plumbing. I am sure it states in the instruction book to get a qualified, licensed plumber and electrician, and follow local code...etc.

If you are in a condo or similar situation, be careful, as you would be responsible for all damages done to the building or peoples property below you if a leak happens because of your install.


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

SDC said:


> As for hook-up, you keep saying "real plumbing" like it is possible to hook up any plumbing without putting in new lines?


 Honestly, I thought I would be able to install those little 3/8" T-taps like I did for the dishwasher. That's pretty much how these combo units were being promoted. I didn't know that I would need a pair of hose bibb type fittings installed as well as a completely new 2" drain standpipe with venting.


----------



## braindead (May 31, 2010)

I would like to know where you have the dishwasher drain hooked up? I don't see it in your picture.:huh:


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

braindead said:


> I would like to know where you have the dishwasher drain hooked up? I don't see it in your picture.:huh:


It's a black hose that connects about 4" under the drain. It enters the pipe on the opposite side than the picture was taken.


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

not to be picky but I don't see an air gap on the dishwasher drain either.... oh well.


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

Plumber26 said:


> not to be picky but I don't see an air gap on the dishwasher drain either.... oh well.


I just looked up what an air gap is. I have to say, in all my years and in thousands of houses, I have never seen this air gap thing on someone's sink. Maybe it's not required in my state? Who knows...


----------



## Plumber26 (Nov 10, 2010)

VersaBar said:


> I just looked up what an air gap is. I have to say, in all my years and in thousands of houses, I have never seen this air gap thing on someone's sink. Maybe it's not required in my state? Who knows...


 
You don't actually have to use the airgap fitting that mounts on the sink (THAT'S just ugly) But, it's always a good idea to loop the drain up as high as possible in the cabinet to prevent backed up water from a clogged sink drain to get into dishwasher. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gt2vme (Jan 19, 2016)

*lg Washer/Dryer combo model WM3455HW*

I have this ventless washer/dryer combo, baught it new about 1-1.5 years ago. When i purchased it I was renting a house that had washer/dryer hook-up in basement -- so that is where i put it.
About a Month ago we moved into another house & it was weird. Was listed as having Washer/Dryer Hook-up & house came with a full size washer & Dryer OLD ONES. But, the Dryer Vent is right as you walk into kitches from outside & would block all my cupboards on that side. But NO WHERE IS THERE A WASHER HOOK-UP, Not in kitchen, by where dryer vent to outside is, Not in Basement.
Either way I WANT TO USE MY LG WASHER/dryer (model #WM3455HW) -- I just need to find out how I Myself can hook it up. DOES THIS UNITE HAVE HOSES AVAILABLE TO HOOK TO KITCHEN SINK???? 
I HAD A NEIGHBOR TELL ME just to go to Sears or apliance store & purchase "WASHER HOSE THAT CONNECTS TO KITCHEN SINK".
Can someone tell me what I neex to get, IF THERE IS A CERTAIN PART # FOR THE ONE I NEED???? I AM losted with 3 kids at home & A Washer/Dryer I can just look at NOT USE.


----------



## nofmxc (May 24, 2017)

Did you ever get this hooked up? I just bought the same unit and want to do the same thing. I want to just add a T connection off the sink line and then run a flexible line to the washer.

I plan on draining into the sink. 

We only need this setup working for like a month until we re-do the kitchen so I didn't want to spend $1000 on plumbing.


----------



## Anne pw (Sep 13, 2021)

How did the setup go? did this work for you?


----------

